# 76ers to be sold



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

76ers to be sold this week.

280 million

The current Tv contract with CSN runs through 2029.

http://www.slamonline.com/online/nba/2011/07/report-76ers-likely-to-be-sold-this-week/


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I wonder if any other NBA team's are facing ownership troubles and who else is inline to buy an nba team.

I hope this ownership does a better marketing job and gets people who want to see the sixers preform well again.


----------



## rcadss (May 12, 2011)

Dang to bad


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

rcadss said:


> Dang to bad


? what


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

the sale of the 76ers has been approved and now is complete.

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/10/18/76ers-sale/index.html

It's funny that it all came on the same day when the lockout is going on and that both sides meet with mediators.

But this date and the press conference were scheduled prior to the lockout meeting today.

Anyway's as of now, comcast is no longer involved with the 76ers and will not be at today's owners players meetings. Josh Harris and his group that make the new ownership are now today in NY to be apart of labor stoppage.

comcast is charging Harris Rent and Comcast still has the Tv rights on CSN through 2029

so Ed snider will still make some money


----------

